# LED retrofits, or plug and play bulbs.



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

IMO, retrofits are the way to go. Ballast is gone so no liability there. When you eventually lose a tube, just pop a new on in.

The driver in a new fixture is the exact same liability as a ballast. Except the drivers are changing so rapidly good luck in finding an approved replacement.

However, if the customer wants new lights......


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

The reason for upgrading to LED's is to save energy and lower maintenance cost. Although a ballast doesn't draw much current it does use some. So lets say each ballast consumes 4 watts and you multiply that by 40 it kind of adds up. It takes longer to bypass the ballast but that's more profit to you, if you can sell it to the customer. Also make sure your ballast are compatible with some of the plug and play LED tubes.

Just noticed there is a 3rd option...
* Hybrid or dual technology linear LED *
"Hybrid linear LED lamps are able to work both as a plug and play – with the existing ballast – and, once the ballast peters out, you can remove it and have the lamp run off of line voltage."
I really have no idea what is the best method but for me I would feel better if the ballast was bypassed as it is a point of failure.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Type A/B tubes have been around for years.


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

joe-nwt said:


> Type A/B tubes have been around for years.


Type AB....meaning??


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Judoka said:


> Type AB....meaning??


A= plug and play 
B= ballast removed


----------

